# How do I stack sustanon and winstrol?



## Ethandoubleu (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm 6'2" 185. Been weight lifting for 3 years. I unfortuately haven't gotten the results I've wanted. I bench 200 squat 315 deadlift 300. 

I wanted to buy sustanon and stack it with winstrol. Just looking for big size strength and less fat for better definition. i'm open to Any help or reccomendation with weight reps, dosages, or other juices I should try. Thanks


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycle history? Age?


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 5, 2010)

winstrol and sustanon are not for together cycle!

go sust with deca or bold

winstrol with prop or cyp..tren...


----------



## Ethandoubleu (Jan 5, 2010)

TrashMan said:


> Cycle history? Age?



I've done one cycle test cypionate and one sus and dbol. And I'm 25


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

test + dbol FTW


----------



## Ethandoubleu (Jan 5, 2010)

So I've been looking around and instead of stacking winny. I'm really into tren. Read that it's better for cutting and strength combo. But there's too many combos on stacks. What Stack should I do for cuts and size?

Also, any reccomendations on estro blockers and test boosters? 
Not tryin to sound new, I just like hearing about new things to try.

 Thanks


----------



## JDub (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Test Prop, Tren Ace, Clen, T3, the end winn. And cardio, you should get lean


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2010)

JDub said:


>


 
+ ++++++++++

gets ya jacked son


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Ethandoubleu said:


> So I've been looking around and instead of stacking winny. I'm really into tren. Read that it's better for cutting and strength combo. But there's too many combos on stacks. What Stack should I do for cuts and size?
> 
> Also, any reccomendations on estro blockers and test boosters?
> Not tryin to sound new, I just like hearing about new things to try.
> ...


 
Remember genetics plays a big role in size, strength and poportion, not just the drugs alone


----------



## Ethandoubleu (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't tell what the bottle says. What is it


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> + ++++++++++
> 
> gets ya jacked son



I knew He was abusing NeoVar!! 

I can bank on that coming off the shelves too!!


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 6, 2010)

What doses were your previous cycles? You could run run prop for 8 weeks.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 6, 2010)

Bro, you're far too small and obviously not well versed enough to be jumping on AAS. I suggest getting your diet and training in order first. Do some research and come back to this idea when you've made some natural gains. 

Oh, btw, stay with test for a while when you do come back to this.


----------

